# [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere - UPDATE!



## Myrkvidr (19. Juli 2011)

*Update: Ergebnisse vom M606 sind drin, Layout-Update und dank neuem Lian Li PC-T60 auch neue Messwerte*
​ 
*Übersicht
Die Menüpunkte sind anklickbar und führen euch direkt zum jeweiligen Unterpunkt​
1. Einleitung & Danksagung*
* 2. Die Testkandidaten im Detail: Vergleichstabelle, Kühler, Montage, Zubehör*


Arctic Freezer 13
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Thermaltake SpinQ VT
Xigmatek Loki SD963
Xilence M606 & M612 Pro
Xilence M302 & M303
Zalman CNPS9900NT
*
3. Testsetup
*

ASRock 870 Extreme3, AMD Phenom II X6 1055T, Lian Li PC-T60 (offenes Setup) @30min Prime95 (Small FTTs)
*
4. Lüfterdrehzahlen & Testergebnisse
*

inklusive tabellarischer Darstellung der Vergleichswerte
* 
5. Fazit zu den einzelnen Kandidaten
*

 Fazit Budget Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13, Xigmatek Loki SD963, Xilence M302 &303
 Fazit Midrange-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, Thermaltake SpinQ VT, Xilence M606
 Fazit High-End-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, Xilence M612 Pro, Zalman CNPS9900 NT
*

6. Empfehlungen und Awards*


Budget-Award
Midrange-Award
High-End-Award
*1. Einleitung​*

Der Sommer 2011 bringt uns als Hardware-Enthusiasten bislang vor allem eine ganze Reihe an Neuerscheinungen im CPU-Kühler-Bereich oder gleich völlig neue Mitspieler in diesem Segment, die mit einem kompletten Portfolio gleich alle Bereiche von High-End bis hin zu Budget-Lösungen abzudecken versuchen. Mitunter erscheint es, als würden die etablierten Presseorgane mit dem Testen gerade in diesem Bereich derzeit gar nicht mehr nachkommen. Nicht gänzlich unbekannt, aber vor allem aufgrund der neuen und sehr viel ambitionierteren und selbstbewussteren Ausrichtung in Form der aktuellen Produktplatte, sprang mir dabei der Hersteller Xilence ins Auge. Es war  schnell ein Ansprechpartner gefunden, um einige Testsamples zu erhaschen und in Form eines Roundups der Öffentlichkeit vorzustellen. Namentlich sind das der *Xilence M612 Pro* im High-End Bereich, der *M606*, der unter den Midrange-Kühlern antreten soll, sowie die beiden kleinen *M303* und *M302*, die sich im Budget Bereich zu etablieren versuchen und hier gegen eine Reihe von beliebten, bekannten und etablierten Kühlern antreten sollen: Den *Arctic Freezer 13, be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, Thermaltake SpinQ VT, Xigmatek Loki SD963 und den Zalman CNPS9900 NT.*
Mein Dank geht an dieser Stelle an Xilence als Hersteller sowie an Eddy für Bereitstellung und vor allem Geduld 
*2. Die Testkandidaten im Detail: Lieferumfang, Montage und Besonderheiten​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Arctic Freezer 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Der Kühler:*_
Der Arctic Freezer 13 verheißt vor allem aufgrund seiner Eckdaten eine gute Kühlleistung zu einem sehr geringen Preis – kein anderer Kandidat im Bereich der getesteten Kühler mit einem 92mm Lüfter liefert ein vergleichbares Gewicht bzw. eine vergleichbare Kühlfläche zum Preis von unter 20,-€ beim Einsatz von vier Heatpipes. Mit einem Gewicht von 689g bei den Maßen von 123x133x95mm ist er der Größte unter den Kleinen. Ob die damit verbundenen Erwartungen erfüllt werden können, wird sich noch zeigen.

Die Kontaktfläche zur CPU bildet unpoliertes Kupfer, was angesichts des geringen Preises nicht verwundert.

Der beiliegende 92mm Lüfter ist fester Bestandteil eines Plastikrahmens, der auf den Kühlkörper selbst aufgesteckt wird und einrastet – das Ersetzen des Lüfters ist somit leider nicht vorgesehen und abhängig vom Geschick des Anwenders.

_*Montage:*_
Die Befestigung erfolgt auf AMD-Systemen über eine am Kühler anschraubbare Halteklammer. Auf Intel-Systemen wird zunächst ein Retention-Modul mittels Pushpins befestigt, auf das der Kühler später aufgeschraubt werden kann. Die Notwendigkeit des Ausbaus des Mainboards zur Befestigung des Kühlers entfällt somit. Die Montage erfordert zwar zunächst das Entfernen des Lüfters, ist aber insgesamt sehr einfach und schnell zu bewältigen. Auf eine Backplate zur Erhöhung der Stabilität wird verzichtet, wobei der Freezer 13 mit seinen 689g nicht als Leichtgewicht einzustufen ist.

Als nachteilig kann die Tatsache empfunden werden, dass der Kühler sich auf AMD-Systemen lediglich horizontal blasend installieren lässt (sofern diese nicht über einen gedrehten Sockel verfügen) und somit kein optimaler Luftstrom erzielt werden kann: Es wird mehr warme Luft von der Rückseite der Grafikkarte angesogen und dann im Falle eines obenliegenden Netzteils dort hereingeblasen.

_*Zubehör*_:


 Befestigungsmaterial (Halteklammer für AMD, Pushpin-Retention-Modul für Intel)
 92mm Lüfter (in Halterahmen aufgesteckt, nicht entkoppelt)
 Wärmeleitpaste (ist auf dem Kühlerboden bereits für einmaligenGebrauch aufgetragen)
 Bedienungsanleitung
*be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Der Kühler:*_
Der Dark Rock Advanced C1 von be quiet! ist mit einem Gewicht von 859 Gramm einer der schwersten CPU-Kühler im Test und besticht durch eine nahezu komplett schwarze Optik. Die Maße von 123x168x97mm lassen zudem auf das weitgehende Ausbleiben von Problemen bei der Verwendung vom RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern schließen. Die Verarbeitung ist extrem hochwertig, alles mutet sehr stabil an; die Kühllamellen sind dick genug, um nicht leicht zu verbiegen oder klapperig zu wirken und mit sechs Heatpipes und einem 120mm Lüfter sollte er leistungsmäßig in der Oberklasse mithalten können.

Die Kontaktfläche zur CPU ist absichtlich sehr fein angeraut und wie der Rest des Kühlkörpers an sich schwarz vernickelt – die Frage nach der Vorteilhaftigkeit einer polierten oder einer angerauten Kontaktfläche ist aber letztlich eine Glaubensfrage und abhängig von der verwendeten Wärmeleitpaste – in sehr geringem Maße ließe sich unter optimalen Randbedingungen eine geringfügige Verbesserung der Temperaturentwicklung erzielen.

Eine optisch nette Besonderheit ist die oben auf dem Kühler angebrachte Verkleidung mit dem Herstellerschriftzug – die Aufsätze auf den Enden der sechs Heatpipes lassen diese weniger „unordentlich“ an der Oberfläche des Kühlers hervortreten.

Die Befestigung der mitgelieferten 120mm be quiet! Silentwings PWM Lüfters (die Qualitäten des Lüfters hinsichtlich der Lautstärkeentwicklung sollten hinlänglich bekannt sein) erfolgt über zwei etwas ungewöhnlich aussehende Gummientkoppler, die einmal um die Tiefe des Kühlkörpers herumgespannt werden.

*Montage:*
Nicht optimal gelöst ist hingegen die Montage des Dark Rock Advanced C1: So ist die Idee, den Kühler mittels einer universellen Backplate auf allen Mainboards bzw. Sockeln fest verankern zu können, sicherlich material- und platzsparend, jedoch ist eine optimale Montage auf AMD-Systemen nicht möglich: Der Luftstrom des Kühlers verläuft hier von unten nach oben. Der Kühler ist zwar von seinen Ausmaßen her zwar deutlich kleiner als der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, jedoch zieht er dennoch seine Frischluft relativ nahe an der warmen Rückseite der Grafikkarte an und gibt diese dann nach oben und somit je nach Bauart des verwendeten Gehäuses in das Netzteil ab. Wie gravierend dieser Nachteil einzustufen ist, hängt dabei natürlich auch vom generellen Layout des verwendeten Mainboards ab, also von der letztendlichen Nähe des Lüfters zur Rückseite der Grafikkarte.

Auf Intel-Systemen bestehen derlei Probleme nicht, weshalb dieser Kritikpunkt hier generell ausgeblendet werden kann.

Verbesserungswürdig wäre auch die Montagelösung an sich: Ähnlich wie beim Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B müssen hier zunächst viele Teile zusammengeschraubt werden. Der Kühler selbst erhält zwei angeschraubte Halteklammern. Anschließend wird die Backplate an der Hinterseite des Mainboards angelegt und vier lange Schrauben von hinten hindurchgesteckt. Diese können zumindest mit kleinen Gummiringen von der Vorderseite gegen Herausrutschen gesichert werden, was ein Vorteil gegenüber der Befestigungslösung von Scythe ist. Zum Verschrauben stellt man den Kühler am besten auf den Kopf und legt das Mainboard dann umgedreht so auf, dass die von hinten hindurchgesteckten Schrauben in Kontakt zu den Gewinden in den Halteklammern am Kühler kommen und sich festziehen lassen. Ein wenig kompliziert, aber wen diese Lösung nicht abschreckt, der wird mit einem sicheren Halt und hohen Anpressdruck belohnt.

_*Zubehör:*_


 Montagezubehör bestehend aus Schrauben, Klammern und einer universellen Backplate
 120mm be quiet! Silentwings Lüfter
 2 Satz Gummihalter zur entkoppelten Befestigung des 120mm Lüfters (es ist damit jedoch nicht mehr als ein Lüfter montierbar)
 Wärmeleitpaste (Tube)
 Montageanleitung
*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

_Der Kühler ist leider schon wieder weg, daher keine Bilde - aber ihr wisst sicher selbst, wie er aussieht 

*Der Kühler:*
_Es ist sicherlich nicht übertrieben, den Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B angesichts seines bekanntermaßen hervorragenden Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis als einen der beliebtesten CPU-Kühler der letzten Monate (und wenn man die Vorgängerversionen hinzunimmt sogar Jahre) zu bezeichnen, auch wenn er sicherlich nicht mehr in jeder Hinsicht dem Stand aktueller CPU-Kühler entspricht (als ich mit dem Test angefangen habe, gab es noch keinen Mugen 3, außerdem hab ich den 2er hier in meinem geheimen und schlecht ausgestatteten Testlabor und leider nicht unendlich viel Geld – Anm. d. Verf.).
Beachtlich ist zunächst einmal die reine Größe des Mugen, der die meiste Kühlfläche im Test bietet und mit über 900g zu den schwersten unter den Kandidaten gehört. Da der Kühler leider schon wieder weg ist, kann ich hier keine selbst gemessenen Angaben machen. Um das Gewicht dennoch in einem vergleichsweise vertretbaren Rahmen zu halten, wurden von Scythe etwas dünnere Kühllamellen verbaut als bei den anderen Kühlern im oberen Preissegment, was zu einer etwas schlechteren Haptik des Mugen 2 und einem potentiell leichteren Verbiegen der Kühllamellen führt. 

Trotz seiner insgesamt guten Verarbeitung kann er nicht mit dem Materialgefühl der anderen Probanden mithalten – was aber natürlich in keinster Weise geeignet ist, um eine Aussage hinsichtlich der Leistungsfähigkeit daraus abzuleiten. Als Besonderheit ist die Aufteilung der Kühlfläche in je fünf unterbrochene Einheiten (eine pro Heatpipe) anzusehen. Rein optisch positiv hervorzuheben ist die Tatsache, dass auch beim Mugen die Heatpipe-Enden an der durch ein eventuelles Seitenfenster im Gehäuse sichtbaren Oberfläche mit einheitlichen Hülsen abgedeckt werden.

Die Basis des Kolosses bildet auch hier eine tadellos polierte vernickelte Kupferplatte unter den fünf Heatpipes. Über dieser befindet sich ein kleiner, gesonderter Heatspreader zur besseren Wärmeableitung.
Der beigelegte 120mm Slipstream-PWM-Lüfter aus der eigenen Produktpalette wird lediglich mit 2 Metallklammern am Kühler befestigt, nicht aber entkoppelt. Derer befinden sich auch leider nur zwei im Lieferumfang, obwohl es am Kühler Aussparungen gibt, um einen zweiten Lüfter mit Halteklammern zu befestigen. Diese sind aber problemlos als optionales Zubehör zu erwerben.Die Größe des Mugen stellt allerdings nicht nur einen potentiellen Vorteil bezüglich der Kühlleisung, sondern auch einen erheblichen Nachteil dar: Einerseits sorgte er durch die Verdeckung der Heatspreader über den Spannungswandlern in der Nähe des CPU-Sockels auf dem Mainboard für die schlechteste Temperaturentwicklung der Spannungswandler im Test. Andererseits lässt sich bei installiertem Mugen auf den meisten Mainboards (abhängig vom Design) in den vorderen beiden RAM-Slots meist nur RAM ohne einen höheren Heatspreader verbauen, wie er heute allerdings überwiegend üblich ist.

Aufgrund ebendieser Größe profitiert der Mugen 2 Rev. B aber auch gerade in Gehäusen mit einem auf Höhe des Kühlers liegenden Zusatzlüfters erheblich von dessen zusätzlichem Sog. Dieser wirkt durch die Nähe zum Kühler fast schon wie ein fest angebrachter zweiter Lüfter am Mugen selbst – in einer kurzen Testreihe dazu konnte ich überprüfen, dass der Mugen (in Abhängigkeit vom jeweils gewählten Gehäuse und den Belüftungsoptionen) teilweise plötzlich auf Augenhöhe mit den stärkeren Kühlern aus den untenstehenden Ergebnissen lag._

*Montage:*
_Die Montage des Mugen 2 Rev. B ist – wenn auch gut dokumentiert und somit eindeutig nachvollziehbar - die umständlichste Lösung im gesamten Test. Sie ähnelt dem aus vielen Schrauben bestehenden Konzept, wie es bereits im Abschnitt über das Produkt von be quiet! vorgestellt wurde – auch hier werden von hinten durch eine universelle Backplate für verschiedene Sockel vier Schrauben gesteckt, die an vorher am Kühler befestigten Halteklammern angeschraubt werden müssen. Es empfiehlt sich also auch hier, den Kühler auf den Kopf zu stellen und das Mainboard umgekehrt darüber zu halten, um die entsprechenden Gewinde zu treffen. Dafür wird man allerdings auch im Fall von Scythe mit einem festen Halt und guten Anpressdruck für seine Mühen belohnt._

*Zubehör*_:


 Montagezubehör bestehend aus Schrauben, Klammern und einer universellen Backplate
 120mm Scythe Slipstream Lüfter
 1 Satz Halteklammern für 120mm Lüfter (keine Entkopplung des Lüfters vorgesehen)
 Wärmeleitpaste (Tüte)
 Montageanleitung
*Thermaltake SpinQ VT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Kühler:*
Thermaltakes SpinQ VT ist sicherlich durch sein auffälliges Design unter Verwendung eines Radiallüfters der optisch ungewöhnlichste unter den Testkandidaten. Zudem ist er der einzige neben dem Zalman CNPS9900NT, der von Haus aus mit einer (in diesem Fall roten) LED-Beleuchtung ausgeliefert wird. Die einzelnen Kühllamellen wirken recht dünn, da sie den Radiallüfter jedoch nur schmal umspannen, ist keine höhere Gefahr des Verbiegens gegeben. Zudem beruht auf diesem Design auch das relativ geringe Gewicht des SpinQ VT.

Drei Heatpipes sollen bei einer Größe von 120,1x120,1x161mm für ausreichende Kühlung sorgen und mit einem Gewicht von lediglich 483g gehört er zu den Leichtgewichten im Testfeld. Designbedingt sind hier keinerlei Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu RAM oder generell auf verschiedenen Mainboards zu befürchten.

Er verfügt über einen polierten Kühlerboden (der bei mir nicht mehr ganz so gut aussieht, weil ich ihn schon oft verbaut und umgebaut habe) und unterscheidet sich bedingt durch den Einsatz des Radiallüfters maßgeblich von den anderen getesteten Kühlern: Die frische Luft wird von oben angesaugt und dann in die Umgebung des Kühlers rundherum abgegeben. Ein nicht allzu schmales Gehäuse sollte somit von Vorteil sein, wenngleich die Wärmeabgabe rundherum als suboptimal zu werten ist, da sie einem optimierten Luftstrom im Gehäuse widerspricht.

*Montage:*
Die Montage kann bedingt durch das leichte Gewicht über die bekannte Halteklammer (AMD) bzw. am Kühler verschraubbare Pushpin-Halteklammern (Intel) erfolgen. Ein Ausbau des Mainboards ist also auch zur Montage dieses Kühlers nicht nötig, das Verbauen des Kühlers geht sehr leicht von der Hand. Die Montagerichtung ist bauartbedingt egal – es gibt nur eine 

*Zubehör:*


Montagematerial (Halteklammer für AMD Retention Modul bzw. Halteklammer mit Pushpins für Intel)
Radiallüfter (rot beleuchtet)
Lüftersteuerung (fest am Kühler verbaut – schaut oben heraus und hätte optisch ansprechender versteckt werden können)
Wärmeleitpaste
Montageanleitung
*Xigmatek Loki SD963*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Kühler:*
Der Loki von Xigmatek tritt mit 92mm Lüfter, drei Heatpipes und einem Preis von ca. 15,-€ im absoluten Budget-Segment an, dennoch hinterlässt er einen soliden und sauber gearbeiteten Eindruck. Mit 94x134x76mm ist er der kleinste unter den Kontrahenden, wenngleich mit 443g etwas schwerer als die beiden kleinen Modelle von Xilence.

Der Kühlerboden ist nach dem HDT-Prinzip aufgebaut (zu Anmerkungen und Empfehlungen dazu vgl. die Beschreibung vom Xilence M303 und M302), so dass die Heatpipes direkt auf der CPU aufliegen.

Der 92mm Lüfter kann durch die beigelegten Gummientkoppler vibrationsarm am Kühler angebracht werden. Erfreulicherweise sind derer nicht nur vier, sondern gleich acht beigelegt, wodurch sich auch noch ein zweiter Lüfter anbringen ließe.

Kleine Anekdote zum Einbau und Test: Nach der ersten Verwendung verströmte der Kühler bei mir ein ganz leichtes, aber sehr angenehmes Gyros-Aroma. Für mich ein durchaus wünschenswerter Nebeneffekt- hier können andere Hersteller noch nachbessern 

*Montage:*
Die Montage erfolgt mittels einer in diesem Preissegment nicht gerade üblichen und nahezu schon überdimensionierten Backplate, auf die der Loki mittels am Kühler anzubringenden Halteklammern fest verschraubt wird. Stabiler kann ein so leichter Kühler für 15,-€ nicht sitzen! Die Befestigung besteht dabei aus ähnlich vielen Einzelteilen wie beim Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder dem be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, ist hier jedoch besser gelöst, da die Backplate vor dem Verschrauben des Kühlers am Mainboard ebenfalls durch einen Verschraubungsmechanismus fest angebracht wird. Der Zusammenbau gestaltet sich somit insgesamt weniger nervenaufreibend – der Kühler kann auf die Gewinde der durch die Backplate gesteckten und bereits fest sitzenden Schrauben aufgesetzt und dann befestigt werden, ohne dass der Loki und das Mainboard auf den Kopf gestellt werden müssten.

*Zubehör:*


 Montagezubehör bestehend aus Schrauben, Klammern und einer universellen Backplate
 92mm Lüfter
 Gummisopfen zur entkoppelten Befestigung von bis zu 2 Lüftern
 Wärmeleitpaste
 Montageanleitung
*Xilence M612 Pro & M606*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Die Kühler:*_
Den beiden Xilence-Sprösslingen für den Midrange- (M606) bzw. High-End-Bereich (M612 Pro) gemein ist eine einwandfreie und hochwertige Verarbeitung, die in einer soliden und angenehmen Haptik resultiert; auch die einzelnen Kühllamellen wirken sehr stabil und geben sich aufgrund ihrer höheren Materialstärke weniger leicht verbiegbar als beispielsweise beim Kandidaten von Scythe oder den Budget-Lösungen.

Beide verfügen über je sechs Heatpipes, wobei diese beim leistungsfähigeren und massiveren M612 Pro eine etwas andere Anordnung erfahren, die aufgrund der Art ihrer Biegung eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zum Fächerkrümmer im Automobilbereich aufweist, was durchaus optisch ansprechend wirkt. Der M606 ist mit einem Gewicht von 911g (und gut über einem Kilo, wenn man noch das jeweils sockelspezifische Montagezubehör hinzurechnet) sehr schwer, was jedoch angesichts der stabilen Montagemöglichkeit (s.u.) nicht als Kritikpunkt angesehen werden kann. Der M612 Pro ist demgegenüber mit lediglich 775g schon fast ein Leichtgewicht im High-End-Bereich.

Kompatibilitätsprobleme sind bei beiden nicht zu erwarten. Schon der M606 ist mit 155,5x136x85mm recht schmal, der M612 Pro unterbietet diesen Wert mit 140x168x73mm nocheinmal und ermöglicht es hierdurch sogar, jegliche Art von RAM auf in dieser Hinsicht nicht optimal designten Mainboards wie einem Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 zu verbauen. Darüber hinaus werden auch die passiven Kühlkörper auf den Spannungswandlern des Mainboards am CPU-Sockel nicht abgedeckt und eingeengt, wodurch die Temperaturentwicklung dieser Bauteile unter Volllast positiv beeinflusst wird (ich habe hier wie auch beim Scythe kurze, aber nicht allzu ausführliche Testmessungen gemacht, um diese Aussage selbst zu überprüfen: Da waren durchaus 5-10°C Temperaturunterschied auf einem Abit IP35Pro mit integriertem Sensor für das Auslesen der entprechenden Werte feststellbar).

Während der Xilence M606 mit einem 120mm 2Component Fan aus eigenem Hause bestückt wird, kommt der M612 Pro mit der 140mm Version – beiden gemein ist die Entkopplung des Lüfters durch einen Lüfterrahmen aus stabilem Gummi.

Die Kontaktfläche zwischen Kühler und CPU besteht aus vernickeltem Kupfer. Sie ist nicht poliert, sondern leicht angeraut – hier gilt das, was auch schon im Zusammenhang mit dem Dark Rock Advanced C1 erwähnt wurde: je nach verwendeter Wärmeleitpaste würden sich theoretisch durch ein Polieren der Kontaktfläche noch einmal geringfügige Verbesserungen der Temperaturentwicklung erzielen lassen.

Beide Kühler verfügen zudem über einen kleinen, gesonderten Heatspreader direkt über der Kontaktfläche zur CPU und den Heatpipes, der die Wärmeabgabe weiter verbessern soll und dabei auch noch ein wenig vom Luftstrom des verbauten Lüfters profitieren und mehr Wärme ableiten kann.

*Montage:*
Absolut vorbildlich ist die Befestigung gestaltet: Mittels der im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Backplates lassen sich die Kühler auf alle aktuell noch erhältlichen Mainboards von AMD (So. AM2, AM2+, AM3) sowie Intel (So. 775, 1156, 1366, 1155) montieren. Dabei wird die Backplate hinten am Mainboard befestigt, indem von vorne vier kleine Abstandshalter mit Innengewinde eingedreht werden, die anschließend als Halterung für den Kühler dienen: An diesem wird mittels zweier Thumbscrews pro Seite jeweils eine Halteklammer angebracht, die ihrerseits wieder über Thumbscrews verfügt, durch die der Kühlkörper sich an der Backplate befestigen lässt. Leichte Abstriche sind hier lediglich beim M606 in Verbindung mit einem AMD-Mainboard zu machen – hier kann die Montage aufgrund des Aufbaus des Kühler ein wenig komplizierter werden, wenn man über sehr große Hände und/oder dicke Finger verfügt, da die Thumbscrews zur Befestigung des Kühlers auf dem Retention Modul fast unter den Kühllamellen sitzen. 
Beim M612 Pro ist hingegen alles schnell und auch für dickere Finger leicht zu erreichen. Die Montage erweist sich dadurch sehr viel einfacher um komfortabler als bei den getesteten Konkurrenten von Scythe und be quiet! Durch die Beigabe der Backplates zur Verschraubung sitzen die Kühler fest und ihr Gewicht stellt kein Problem für das Mainboard dar. In diesem Teilbereich die beste Lösung im Test für leistungsstarke Schwergewichte.

*Zubehör:*


 Montagezubehör bestehend aus Thumbscrews zur werkzeuglosen Montage, Klammern und verschiedenen Backplates
 120mm (M606) bzw. 140mm 2Component Fan mit Gummirahmen (automatische Entkopplung)
 2 Satz Halteklammern zur Befestigung von bis zu zwei Lüftern pro Kühler
 2 Adapterkabel 4-Pin-Lüfter -> 4-Pin-Molex (12V und 7V)
 Wärmeleitpaste (Tube)
 Montageanleitung
*Xilence M303 & M302*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Kühler:*
Im Budget-Bereich schickt Xilence die beiden kleinen und leichten 92mm Tower-Kühler M303 und M302 mit je 123,5x129x78mm und einem Gewicht von 402 bzw. 373g ins Rennen. Auch diese beiden Testprobanden verfügen über eine saubere Verarbeitung und gute Stabilität, wenngleich auch nicht mit einer „state oft the art“-Optik wie im Falle der beiden großen Geschwister gerechnet werden kann. Die Unterschiede liegen zum einen in der Anzahl der Heatpipes: Während der M303 hier über drei verfügt, muss der M302 mit lediglich zwei auskommen. Das damit trotzdem mehr als anständige Resultate erzielt werden können, zeigen die Testergebnisse im weiteren Verlauf. Zum anderen unterscheiden sie sich hinsichtlich des kleinen Heatspreaders, der zur zusätzlichen Optimierung der Wärmeableitung auch hier über der Kontaktfläche zur CPU und den Heatpipes angebracht ist: Beim M303 ist dieser wie bei den größeren Modellen leicht gewölbt, beim M302 vermutlich aus Gründen der Optimierung der Herstellungskosten flach gestaltet.

Die Wärmeableitung vom Heatspreader der CPU wird hier durch den Einsatz der HDT (Heatpipe Direct Touch) Technologie realisiert – die Heatpipes liegen hier direkt auf der CPU auf. Für eine optimale Kühlung empfiehlt es sich somit, nicht nur eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste auf den HS der CPU selbst aufzutragen, sondern auch die Unebenheiten zwischen den einzelnen Heatpipes am Kühler selbst durch etwas Wärmeleitpaste auszugleichen.

An die Stelle des „2 Component Fan“ vom M606 und M612 Pro tritt im Budget-Bereich ein regulärer 92mm Xilence Red Wing Lüfter der aktuellen Generation – dennoch wird eine Entkopplung desselben durch beiliegende Vibrationsdämpfer aus Gummi ermöglicht. Ein Unterschied besteht hier zudem bezüglich des Anschlusses für den Lüfter: Beim M303 ist er 4-polig für die Nutzung der PWM-Steuerung, beim M302 nur 3-polig – dennoch würde sich dieser natürlich auf den meisten Mainboards trotzdem regeln lassen.

*Montage:*
Die Befestigung erfolgt über eine einfache Halteklammer (bei der Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird zunächst ein eigens zu diesem Zweck mitgeliefertes Retention-Modul über Pushpins arretiert, das nachher die am Kühler befestigte Halteklammer aufnimmt). Angesichts des geringen Gewichts ist das völlig ausreichend und ermöglicht eine Montage ohne den vorherigen Ausbau des Mainboards.
Ein zweiter Satz Halteklammern zur Befestigung eines zusätzlichen Lüfters liegt nicht bei. Diese ist dennoch theoretisch möglich, da der Kühlkörper an sich über entsprechende Aussparungen verfügt.

*Zubehör:*


 Montagematerial (Halteklammer für AMD-Retention Modul und Halteklammer mit eigens mitgeliefertem Pushpin-Retention-Modul für Intel)
 92mm Xilence Redwings Lüfter
 1 Satz Halteklammern
 1 Satz Gummientkoppler für Lüfter
 Wärmeleitpaste (Tube)
 Montageanleitung
*Zalman CNPS9900 NT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Kühler:*
Immer noch ein absoluter Hingucker ist einer der „Oldies“ im Test: Der Zalman CNPS9900NT punktet zunächst durch unkonventionelles Design und in diesem Fall durch eine grüne LED-Beleuchtung. Der schwarz vernickelte Kühlkörper wirkt schön und ist sauber gearbeitet, bei den dünnen Kühllamellen gibt es jedoch eine (geringe) Verletzungsgefahr und sie neigen am Ansatz zu den Heatpipes zu leichtem Verbiegen bei unbedachter Handhabung. 

Trotz seiner nicht unerheblichen Maße von 130x153x98mm sollte es beim 743g schweren Zalman zu keinerlei Problemen bei der RAM-Bestückung des Mainboards kommen, da die um den Lüfter herum angeordneten Kühllamellen erst sehr hoch ansetzen. Somit werden auch die Spannungswandler des mainboards am CPU-Sockel nicht eingeengt.

Für Frischluft sorgt bei diesem mit lediglich drei Heatpipes (die dafür entsprechend der Kühlerform rund gebogen und somit recht lang sind) ein fest verbauter 120mm Lüfter von Zalman, der sich bedingt durch die Grundkonzeption des CNPS9900 NT leider nicht tauschen lässt.

Als nachteilig erweist sich das ungewöhnliche, zweigeteilte Kühlerdesign mit einem in der Mitte liegenden Lüfter in kleineren und schlechter belüfteten Gehäusen, da hier gerade unter Volllast-Szenarien zu viel warme Luft angesogen wird, was bei niedrigen Drehzahlen des Lüfters zu schlechteren Ergebnissen führen kann, als sie im Test mit einem offenen Systemaufbau festzuhalten sind. In großen und gut belüfteten Gehäusen dürfte sich die Leistung des CNPS9900 NT hingegen voll entfalten.

Der polierte Kühlerboden aus Kupfer ist dem reslichen Design entsprechend ebenfalls schwarz vernickelt.

*Montage:*
Die Montage erfolgt mittels einer Halteklammer (AMD) oder mittels einer auf dem Mainboard verschraubbaren Klammer. Eine Backplate ist dabei leider ausschließlich für den Sockel 775 vorgesehen – bei den neueren Intel-Sockeln wird zur Befestigung ein Retention-Modul mit vier einzelnen Muttern, Schrauben und Abstandshaltern am Mainboard verschraubt. Angesichts des Gewichts des Kühlers wäre eine Backplate für sämtliche Plattformen wünschenswert gewesen.

*Zubehör:*


 Montagezubehör (Halteklammer für AMD-Retention-Modul, verschraubbare Klammer für Intel – eine Backplate ist allein für Sockel 775 vorgesehen)
 120mm Lüfter (rahmenlos, fest verbaut, grün beleuchtet)
 Adapterkabel 12V -> 7V
 Wärmeleitpaste (größere Tube)
 Montageanleitung
 Zalman Aufkleber
*3. Testsetup​*
Die Testplattform bildet ein ASRock 870 Extreme3 in Verbindung mit einem AMD Phenom II X6 1055T. Da das Board leicht übervoltet, ist somit von einer theoretischen TDP von leicht über 125W auszugehen.
Plattformbedingt ist hierdurch leider nur eine Orientierung an der TCase-Temperatur der CPU möglich (also jener, die an der Oberfläche des Heatspreaders gemessen wird): Da auch die aktuellen AMD-CPUs für den Sockel AM3 immer noch an Erratum #319 leiden (die Temperatur der Kerne wird falsch ausgelesen) ist für mich leider kein anderes Vorgehen möglich. 

Der ursprünglich geplante Test auf einem Abit IP35 Pro mit einem stark übertakteten Pentium D 945 (4.3GHz bei 1,35V statt 3,4GHz bei 1,26V) zwecks Simulation der 140W TDP Klasse brachte keine befriedigenden Ergebnisse. Da ich diesen Test jedoch komplett innerhalb eines geschlossenen Gehäuses (Hiper Osiris mit je einem 120mm Lüfter vorne und hinten) durchgeführt hatte, werde ich mich zur besseren Einordnung der generellen Leistung der Kühler teilweise darauf beziehen, wenn es einem besseren Überblick über die zu erwartende Leistung eines der Testprobanden dienlich ist.

Die Grafikkarte (MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II) bleibt während des Tests komplett unausgelastet.

Der Test wurde bewusst in Form eines "offenen Setups" auf einem Lian Li PC-T60 als Benchtable vollzogen. Das führt zwar einerseits zu einer bei allen Kühlern insgesamt deutlich schlechteren Temperaturentwicklung bei den Messungen (in einem Gehäuse eurer Wahl mit einem guten oder wenigstens überhaupt irgendwie vorhandenen Airflow werdet ihr deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erhalten, mit zwei 120mm Lüftern im Case und ohne die Grafikkarte auszulasten sind ungefähr 5-10°C bessere Temperaturen zu erwarten), liefert aber insgesamt die verlässlicheren und letztlich faireren Rohwerte für einen Test ohne Beeinflussung durch ein spezifisches Kühlungs-Setup, denn hier können die Werte je nach verwendetem Gehäuse doch nicht unerheblich variieren. 

Aus diesem Grund halte ich es im Übrigen für sinnlos damit zu argumentieren, dass Kühler A gegebenenfalls deshalb als „besser“ als Kühler B angesehen wird, weil er in irgendeinem Test 1°C besser abgeschnitten hat – sinnvoller ist es, die Messwerte als groben Richtwert aufzufassen und dann selbst den Kühler zu wählen, der dem eigenen System am angemessensten erscheint.

Die Raumtemperatur befand sich halbwegs konstant bei 23°C, die Werte wurden unter Speedfan in 0,5°C-Schritten ausgelesen und gemessen an der Raumtemperatur auf simulierte konstante 23°C gerundet, um faire Ergebnisse liefern zu können.

Die Resultate wurden nach einem halbstündigen Durchlauf von Prim95 v26.6b3 (Small FFTs) notiert und mit Speedfan v4.44 ausgelesen (und bevor sich jemand an der Verwendung von Speedfan stößt: Ich habe extra für den Test über weite Strecken Everest bzw. AIDA64 mitlaufen lassen, um die Anzeige abzugleichen).

AMD gibt den maximal zulässigen Temperaturwert für den TCase-Fühler mit 62°C an – ich werde den Test daher bei 67°C abbrechen, 5°C mehr müssen einfach drin sein.

*Zur besseren Einordnung der unten angegebenen Ergebnisse aus dem offenen Testaufbau außerhalb eines Gehäuses ist unbedingt zu beachten: Bei einem stichprobenartigen Gegentest in einem mit 2x120mm Lüfter (1000-1100 U/min) belüfteten Gehäuse (Hiper Orsiris) war jeder der größeren Kühler (be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, Xilence M606 und M612 Pro sowie Zalman CNPS9900NT) in der Lage, die CPU-Temperatur bei einer simulierten TDP von ca. 140W und ohne Auslastung der Grafikkarte auf dem voranstehend genannten Intel-System unter 65°C zu halten. *
*4. Lüfterdrehzahlen & Testergebnisse​*
*Wichtiger Hinweis:* Bitte schaut euch nicht nur die Tabellen an und urteilt danach – lest bitte wenigstens den fett geschriebenen Abschnitt im Kapitel “Testsetup”.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*5. Fazit*​
*Fazit Budget-Kühler*

Der* Arctic Freezer 13* liefert trotz der hervorragenden Eckdaten zu einem wirklich günstigen Preis eine vergleichsweise schlechte Leistung und kühlt die CPU bei voller Drehzahl auf 12V lediglich auf den im Testfeld schlechtesten Wert von 58,5°C – das überrascht vor allem, da die Kühler aus diesem Hause in meiner Erinnerung bislang zumindest gemessen am Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis immer akzeptable Ergebnisse aufweisen konnten. Um einer Fehlmessung vorzubeugen, habe ich auf verschiedenen Plattformen (So. AM3 und So. 775) getestet, sowie auch innerhalb eines Gehäuses bei konstantem Luftstrom. Das Ergebnis in Relation zu den anderen Testkandidaten ließ sich hierdurch allerding nicht positiv beeinflussen – der Arctic Freezer 13 ist zwar der größte und schwerste Kandidat im Bereich der mit 92mm Lüftern agierenden Kühlkörper, gleichzeitig aber auch in allen Szenarien von der Leistung her auf dem letzten Platz. Ob es sich dabei um einen eventuellen Defekt des Testobjekts handelt, konnte ich nicht weiter verifizieren. Sollte der Hersteller hier mitlesen, nehme ich gerne ein Statement per PN entgegen.
In den unteren Drehzahlbereichen bleibt der Freezer 13 zwar relativ leise, beim verwendeten Test-Phenom X6 mit einer TDP von 125W werden jedoch automatisch die hohen Drehzahlbereiche von bis zu 2100 U/min erreicht.
In diesem Zusammenhang stößt es dem Anwender vor allem sauer auf, dass der Hersteller seinen Kühler durch die Angabe bewirbt, bis zu 200W TDP abführen zu können und damit suggeriert, mit den Kühlerpendants aus dem High-End-Bereich konkurrieren zu können.
Auch ist es nicht mehr zeitgemäß, den Kühler auf AMD Systemen nicht am vertikalen Luftstrom ausrichten zu können.

Der *Xigmatek Loki SD963* zeigt zwar unter 12V mit einer CPU-Temperatur von 55,5°C einen guten Wert, erkauft sich dies jedoch durch eine orkanartige Lüfterdrehzahl von über 2800 U/min. Gegenüber dem Arctic Freezer ist er dennoch aufgrund der sehr stabilen, wenn auch komplizierteren Montage über eine Verschraubung an einer Backplate und seiner deutlich kleineren Maße als der bessere Kühler einzustufen – in einem zusätzlichen Test innerhalb eines Gehäuses konnten hier bei 7V leicht bessere Ergebnisse als beim Freezer 13 erzielt werden. Bereits an den Lüfterdrehzahlen bei 7V und 5V ist ersichtlich, dass der Loki hier relativ leise agiert und somit als eine durchaus adäquate Lösung für CPUs bis zur 95W-TDP-Klasse angesehen werden kann.

Eine wirkliche Überraschung stellen die beiden kleinen *Xilence M303 und M302* dar, die nicht nur die leichtesten Testkandidaten sind, sondern auch die an der Lüfterdrehzahl gemessen beste Performance liefern. Als einzige Testkandidaten aus diesem Bereich konnten sie trotz des offenen Setups ohne adäquaten Zusatzluftstrom den Phenom II X6 auch bei einer vergleichsweise geringen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit von 1450 U/min bei 7V unter 65°C halten. Da ich das Ergebnis zunächst selbst nicht so ganz glauben wollte, habe ich kurz auf alternativen Testsetups nachgetestet. Dabei sind die Kühler natürlich eigentlich ebenfalls eher für CPUs aus der 95W-TDP-Klasse gedacht und meistern ihre Aufgabe hier mit Bravour gemessen am günstigen Preis. Ich habe selbst einen M303 in einem kleinen A+ CS-566C auf einem Athlon II X4 640 verbaut – die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards (ASUS M4A88TD-M / USB3) ließ den Lüfter der CPU dabei immer um 1000 U/min laufen und somit angenehm leise. Die vollen 2000+ U/min sind sicherlich nicht alltagstauglich, aber geringer als die Lüfterdrehzahl des Loki und gleichauf bei deutlich besseren Temperaturen als ich sie beim Arctic Freezer 13 messen konnte. Das potentielle Performance-Plus kann somit als netter Bonus gesehen werden – gerade diese beiden kleinen Kühler erweisen sich somit die Überraschung des Tests!
*Fazit Midrange-Kühler*
*
Scythe* kann mit dem mittlerweile sehr günstigen *Mugen 2 Rev. B *seinen zu Recht guten Ruf behaupten, orientiert sich der Kühler doch leistungsmäßig am oberen Rand des Midrange-Bereichs – die Temperaturen (52°C bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl) sprechen für sich. Bei vollen 1400 U/min ist der Lüfter zwar deutlich wahrnehmbar, aber noch weit entfernt von einer unerträglichen Laustärke (was natürlich von Ohr zu Ohr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen wird) und liefert Ergebnisse, die nicht allzu weit von den teureren Kühlern entfernt liegen. Lediglich bei 7V und 5V bricht er aufgrund des massiven Kühlkörpers gegenüber diesen ein wenig ein – sitzt allerdings innerhalb eines Gehäuses ein rückseitiger Lüfter direkt auf Höhe des Mugen, wird dieser Effekt teilweise aufgehoben, da die Sogwirkung eines Zusatzlüfters aufgrund der Tiefe des Kühlers selbigem merklich zu Gute kommt. Demgegenüber bleiben allerdings höhere Temperaturen der Spannungswandler am CPU-Sockel sowie – je nach verwendetem Mainboard – die Inkompatibilität zu RAM-Modulen mit hohen Heatspreadern festzuhalten. Bei 7V ist der Mugen sehr leise, bei 5V tauglich für ein Silent-System.

Der* Thermaltake SpinQ VT* kann aufgrund der Verwendung eines Radiallüfters und seines Äußeren als der Exot im Test bezeichnet werden und ist sicherlich eine nette Spielerei für Systeme, bei denen es vor allem auf die Optik ankommt. Seine Leistung hingegen reicht nicht aus, um sich gegen die Konkurrenz durchzusetzen und ist eher dem Bereich der Budget-Kühler zuzuordnen. 56,5°C bei einer vollen Lüfterdrehzahl von 1550 U/min können erreicht werden, dabei ist die Lautstärke allerdings bedingt durch den Radiallüfter gleich der einer Turbine und korreliert keineswegs mit dem nominell gar nicht einmal so hohen Drehzahlwert. Bei 7V und 5V ist der Lüfter dann zwar extrem leise, eignet sich jedoch nicht mehr zur Kühlung einer stromhungrigen CPU – hier können weder im offenen Testaufbau, noch in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse befriedigende Resultate erzielt werden. Zudem erhitzt der SpinQ VT seine Umgebung eher, als die Wärme in Orientierung am Gehäuseluftstrom an diesen weiterzugeben und abzuführen.

Mit dem *Xilence M606* befindet sich ein durchaus gelungener Konkurrent zum Mugen 2 Rev. B im Testfeld – während er bei vollen 12V Beriebsspannung mit 54,5°C noch 2,5°C hinter dem Kühler von Scythe liegt, gleicht sich der Temperaturunterschied bei geringerer Spannung immer mehr an und liegt bei 5V nur noch bei 0,5°C, wie der entsprechenden Tabelle zu entnehmen ist. Ab 7V ist der mitgelieferte 2Component Fan angenehm leise. Den Nachteil hinsichtlich der absoluten Leistung macht der Xilence durch die bessere Lösung der Montagemöglichkeit, die bessere und stabilere Haptik und vor allem die geringere Bautiefe wieder wett, wodurch es im Gegensatz zum Scythe zu weniger Problemen beim Verbauen von RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern und einer deutlich besseren Temperaturentwicklung der Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard am CPU-Sockel kommt. In einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse stellt auch die leise Kühlung einer potenten CPU keinerlei Problem dar.
*Fazit High-End-Kühler:*

Mit der Eigenentwicklung aus dem Hause *be quiet!*, dem *Dark Rock Advanced C1*, macht der Hersteller vieles richtig. Das Design ist eigenständig, die Kühlleistung durchweg gut und der Lüfter in allen Szenarien in Relation zur Kühlleistung als leise zu bezeichnen. So lassen nur 51°C bei 1450 U/min sogar bei einem offenen Testsetup immer noch viel Spielraum nach oben. Trotzdem er etwas tiefer ist als die Xilence-Kühler, sollten so gut wie keinerlei Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit RAM mit hohem Heatspreader auftreten. Der Kühler kann gut und sicher verschraubt werden, liefert bei allen drei Spannungsszenarien von 12V, 7V und 5V gute Temperaturwerte und ist bei 5V aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus für mich nicht mehr wahrnehmbar – der verbaute Lüfter ist nicht umsonst bekannt für seine Silent-Qualitäten. So weit sehr gut – jedoch findet sich auch ein gravierender Nachteil für die Besitzer von AMD-Systemen: Der Kühler lässt sich hier nicht vertikal ausrichten und so an den in einem Gehäuse üblichen Luftstrom anpassen. Bei den oben aufgeführten Testwerten ist zu beachten, dass die Grafikkarte im Test nicht ausgelastet wurde. In einem geschlossenen Gehäuse bei ausgelasteter Grafikkarte ist es somit denkbar, dass der Dark Rock Advanced C1 schlechtere Ergebnisse auf AMD-Systemen liefert, als es nach den von mir getätigten Temperaturmessungen den Anschein macht. Für Intel-Systeme hingegen gilt diese Einschränkung nicht, hier ist der be quiet! uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Schade nur, dass sich bei Bedarf kein zweiter Lüfter montieren lässt.

Der *Xilence M612 Pro* kann sich ebenfalls deutlich vom Midrange-Bereich absetzen und liegt rein leistungstechnisch auf absoluter Augenhöhe mit den getesteten Konkurrenten im High-End-Bereich. Die gemessenen Werte liegen nur knapp unterhalb derer, die der Dark Rock Advanced C1 liefert. Er kann in allen Szenarien bei 12V, 7V und 5V die CPU-Temperatur mit 51,5, 58 und 63,5°C unter dem diesem Test zugrundeliegenden Maximalwert halten und der 140mm Lüfter kann dabei aufgrund seiner Größe stets leise zu Werk gehen. Bei 12V und 1300 U/min ist er zwar wahrnehmbar, bereits ab 7V läuft er jedoch unter 1000 U/min und somit wirklich leise und ist auf 5V ebenfalls absolut für jedes Silent-System geeignet, dass dennoch nicht auf einen leistungsfähigen Kühlaufbau für eine schnelle und stromhungrige CPU verzichten möchte.
Im Gegensatz zum be quiet! ist hier volle AMD-Kompatibilität gegeben, zudem besticht der M612Pro durch die vorbildlich einfache Montage und das Sonderzubehör vor allem in Form von zwei zusätzlichen Halteklammern, mit denen sich bei Bedarf direkt ein noch in der eigenen Hardwarekiste vorhandener zusätzlicher 120mm Lüfter anschließen lässt, um die Performance bei geringer Drehzahl weiter zu steigern.
Da der M612Pro der Kühler mit der geringsten Tiefe unter den High-End-Testobjekten ist, ist in keinem Fall von einer RAM-Inkompatibilität auszugehen, auf die positive Auswirkung auf die Kühlung der Spannungswandler des Mainboards wurde bereits voranstehend eingegangen.

Eine echte Überraschung stellt die immer noch exzellente Leistung des *Zalman CNPS9900 NT* dar. Bis vor kurzem lag dessen Verkaufspreis noch deutlich höher bei etwa 45,-€. Zwar liefert der Zalman bei vollen 12V und knapp 2000 U/min die absolut besten Ergebnisse im Test (und diese lassen sich auch in einem alternativen Testsetup mit geschlossenem Gehäuse verifizieren) und kühlt die CPU auf beachtliche 48,5°C, erkauft sich dies jedoch zum Preis einer unangenehmen Lautstärke. Bei 7V ist er immer noch wahrnehmbarer als die beiden Konkurrenten aus dem Hause be quiet! und Xilence, befindet sich jedoch in einem angenehmen Drehzahlbereich. Selbst bei gleicher Drehzahl scheint er etwas lauter als die der Konkurrenz zu sein - mir fehlen leider die Messgeräte, um eine solche subjektive Empfindung zu untermauern). Bei 5V ist der Kühler jedoch nicht nur silenttauglich, sondern liefert zusätzlich die besten Werte im Testfeld. Allerdings können auch diese Ergebnisse unter anderen Umständen im Vergleich zu den anderen Kühlern deutlich abweichen: Da der Lüfter des Zalman in dessen Mitte sitzt und von zwei Ringen aus Kühllamellen umgeben ist, ist er anfälliger für eine warme Umgebungstemperatur und dafür, warme Luft aus der Umgebung (z.B. durch eine voll ausgelastete Grafikkarte produziert) anzusaugen, statt sich die Kühlluft hauptsächlich aus dem Kühlstrom im Gehäuse zu holen. Das allerdings ist Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau – ein immer noch sehr guter Kühler ist es allemal, die Montage einfach und Kompatibilitätsprobleme sind aufgrund der geringen Tiefe ebenfalls nicht zu erwarten. Dafür ist aber ein Lüftertausch und das Verbauen von zusätzlichen Lüftern nicht ohne weiteres möglich.



*6. Empfehlungen und Awards*​
Der *Budget Award* geht zweifellos an den *Xilence M303*. Preislich in der Kategorie für unter 20,-€ angesiedelt, liefert er die besten Ergebnisse seiner Klasse und ist in der Lage, jede CPU mit bis zu einem 95W-TDP-Wert wirklich leise zu kühlen. Ein Einsatz auf 125W-Systemen ist zudem denkbar – hier ist von einer leicht höheren Drehzahl des Lüfters auszugehen, aber mit einer guten Lüftersteuerung durch das Mainboard dürfte die Lautstärke immer noch in einem wenn auch nicht optimalen, so doch erträglichen Bereich bleiben. Für sparsame Office-Systeme reicht theoretisch sogar der nochmal deutlich günstigere M302.

Den *Midrange-Award* *teilen sich der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B sowie der Xilence M606*. Der Thermaltake hingegen liegt leistungsmässig zu weit zurück, um konkurrenzfähig zu sein, macht aber natürlich rein optisch einiges her. Es ist in diesem Bereich letztlich eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben, ob man lieber zum etwas potenteren Scythe greift, oder zum - aufgrund des höheren Maßes an Kompatibilität und der bauartbedingt besseren Temperaturentwicklung der um den CPU-Sockel liegenden Komponenten – moderneren Xilence M606 greift. Leise sind bei gedrosselter Drehzahl beide Kühler – der M606 dürfte allerdings gern noch um ein paar Euro im Preis sinken und sich dem Scythe weiter annähern.

Einen eindeutigen *High-End-Award* zu vergeben, fällt mir schwer und ist nicht ohne weiteres möglich – hier weisen alle der getesteten Kühler ihre jeweils spezifischen Stärken auf, wodurch ihre Wahl mehr noch vom Geschmack des Anwenders anbängt, als in den beiden anderen Bereichen. Der* Xilence M612 Pro* bietet das sicherlich beste Gesamtpaket durch die Montagemöglichkeit von zwei Lüftern, die sehr einfache und solide Montage und die geringe Bautiefe – er liegt von der Leistung her allerdings etwas (wenn auch nur sehr knapp) hinter dem Dark Rock Advanced C1, ist diesem jedoch zumindest auf AMD-Systemen aufgrund der Möglichkeit einer ordentlichen Ausrichtung generell vorzuziehen.
Während der *Zalman CNPS9900 NT* die absolut besten Ergebnisse liefert, erkauft er sich die brachiale Leistung auf Kosten einer hohen Lautstärke – jedoch reichen auch niedrigere Drehzahlen zur adäquaten Kühlung einer potenten CPU aus in einem halbwegs ordentlich belüfteten Gehäuse aus und es herrscht dann auch Ruhe seitens des Lüfters (der Zalman passt sowieso nicht in kleine Gehäuse).
Der *be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 *erhält eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung für die Besitzer von Intel-Systemen mit einer sehr guten Leistung und einer gemessen an der jeweiligen Dreh


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

Danke für deine Mühen.
Sind wirklich ein paar interessante und ungewöhnliche Kühler dabei.


----------



## Myrkvidr (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

Hat auch viel Spaß gemacht, den Test zu schrreibern 

Ich werde auch nochmal ein Übersichtlichkeits-Update nachreichen - das ist allerdings ne Zeitfrage und ich hatte mit dem Spender der Testsamples vereinbart, den Test so schnell als möglich zu präsentieren. Lesbarkeit des Texts wird also noch verbessert.


----------



## mars321 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich finde den Test auch sehr interessant weil endlich auch mal ein paar unbekannte Lüfter dabei sind. Ganz besonders interessiert mich der xilence m612 pro.


----------



## Myrkvidr (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

Für den habe ich mich nach dem Test auch entschieden, ist jetzt in meinem Sys drin. Zwar etwas oversized für den Athlon II X4, aber ich warte auf Bulldozer.

Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen zum M612 Pro oder wenn irgendwer Fragen zu einem anderen Kühler im Test hat, beantworte ich die natürlich gern hier im Thread oder per PN


----------



## mars321 (21. Juli 2011)

Benutzt du ihn mit einem oder mit zwei Lüftern?  Wie leise ist der beigelegte Lüfter?


----------



## Myrkvidr (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

Im Augenblick noch mit einem - ich werde aber nen zweiten draufschnallen, wenn ich nächstes mal irgendwo bestelle. Ich wollte nicht extra Versandkosten für einen einzigen Lüfter zaheln  Deshalb habe ich leider auch noch nicht getestet, wie viel ein zweiter Lüfter bringt. Bei 12V und 1300 U/min hört man den Lüfter schon (aber da hört man jeden 140mm Lüfter), bei 7V ist er schon sehr leise. Die 2 Component Fans gibts ja auch einzeln nachzukaufen, auch die 140er und die sind imo wirklich ordentlich. Lautstärke ist natürlich immer subjektiv - messen kann ich da leider nichts, sonst hätte ich das auch noch mit in den Test reingebracht.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

hi,

schöner test! Vor allem weil du auch kleinere kühler getestet hast, aber gerade diese finde ich für budget/bessere office systeme interessant.


----------



## Myrkvidr (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

Ja, ich baue auch überwiegend Office-Systeme für irgendwelche Leute zusammen - daher hatte ich auch gerade ein paar Kühler da. Nur auf den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 komme ich nicht klar.


@alle: Wozu gibt es hier eigentlich dieses spezielle Review-Unterforum, wo Tests ohne Antwortmöglichkeiten drin sind (unter "Anleitungen, wichtige Praxis- und Testartikel") - hat das irgendeinen besonderen Sinn?


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

Wirklich sehr interessanter Test, merci! Auf jeden Fall interessant wie gut die Xilence abschneiden... echte Alternativen sowohl im unteren als auch oberen Preissegment.


----------



## Myrkvidr (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

Soweit ich weiß, werden die ja auch von einem Hersteller produiziert, der über gewisse Erfahrungen verfügt und auch für viele andere Anbieter Kühler fertigt.

Der M606 wird wohl leider nicht ganz so gut im Vergleich abschneiden - der liegt etwas hinter dem Mugen 2 Rev. B, ist dafür aber nicht so riesig groß (allerdings scheint Scythe das ja mit dem Mugen 3 behoben zu haben, ich hatte den aber selbst noch nicht in den Händen). Xilence hat deshalb wohl auch die UVP gesenkt, aber die Shops geben das scheinbar gherade noch nicht an die Kunden weiter...
Wobei: Der M606 ist natürlich immer noch ein guter Kühler! Genaue Ergebnisse reiche ich noch nach - Paketdienst war gerade da und hat mir den M606 gebracht. Jetzt muss ich mir nur nochmal die entsprechende CPU ausleihen, auf der ich getestet hatte (ist schon bei nem Kumpel von mir )

€: M606 ist heute eingetroffen - jetzt muss ich nur noch die CPU zurückleihen, dann gibts den Rest und das Layout-Update


----------



## Myrkvidr (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Xilence M612 Pro, M606, M300er vs. Mugen 2, bqt Dark Rock Adv., Zalman CNPS9900 NT und andere*

*Update: *Der M606 ist jetzt endlich mit drin und ich habe das Layout für euch hoffentlicher etwas leserfreundlicher gestaltet


----------



## <BaSh> (27. September 2011)

Nettes Review.
Bist du dir sicher das der BeQuiet einen 92mm Lüfter hat?


----------



## Myrkvidr (27. September 2011)

Ne, das sollten natürlich 120mm sein - an welcher Stelle hab ich das denn geschrieben? Ich find den Fehler gerade nicht


----------



## <BaSh> (27. September 2011)

Glaube habe mich da mit meinem Handy verlesen 
Finde es schade das die App nicht alles richtig darstellt aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## locojens (25. Februar 2012)

Also mit dem Arctic komme ich auch nicht klar bessergesagt meine Hauptplatine das Ding "brüllte" selbst auf niedrigster Stufe dermaßen laut im Rechner rum.
Nun habe ich mir einen bequiet Dark Rock Advanced C1 geholt ... was soll ich sagen, im Leerlauf unhörbar und unter Last auch sehr angenehm (trotzdem ich 
die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS nun wieder auf Standard gestellt habe und nichtmehr auf die niedrigste Stufe wie vorher).


----------



## Myrkvidr (25. Februar 2012)

Joa, der bqt spielt sowieso in ner ganz andere (höheren) Liga. In jeder Hinsicht. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass die aktuellen AC wieder besser sind (und die könnten mal ihre völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen TDP-Angaben weglassen). War früher immer ein super P/L Tip und da sollten sie auch wieder hin.


----------



## locojens (26. Februar 2012)

Ja ich hatte bis zum umbau einen Arctic Freezer Pro auf meinem Sockel 775 C2D E8400 mit 3,6GHz und der war leise.
Nur der Arctic Freezer 13 war "billig" und bescheiden laut. Nun kann ich nur hoffen das bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn ich mal
wieder einen neuen CPU-Kühler brauche, auch Arctic wieder gute Kühler baut ...!


----------

